# Wishful thinking



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well I thought I was being a little to optimistic and I was right . Burnt up a brand spanking new Freud bit . The one I used has the bearing at the end .
This is what's left of it after the smoke show 



What I was trying to accomplish is I wanted to cut 3 separate fairly accurate holes in a two by six so I could mount 3 single electrical outlets . 
So I built a template from mdf and made it so I could slide it down from one hole to the next location and re secure it thinking this would be the most efficient way to cut perfect rectangular holes. 



Here's a pic with it secured to the 2/6 



So this is the position the 2/6 is in as I'm trying to route threw the wood . I drilled a hole so that the router bit could go threw and follow the jig 



But because I'm lazy and didn't use a jig saw to remove the majority of the material first , it just ended up destroying the bit . I was surprised as it's just a cheap pine 2/6 and I thought it would go threw like butter .
Well I'm debating to buy the other straight bit tomorrow that has the bearing at the base instead , thinking that maybe because it has a cutter head on it's tip that it will do the job .
Or am I wasting another 30 bucks?


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like the bearing clogged up for some reason, possibly not quite deep enough. Did you try to remove all the material in one pass? 
Probably should have jig sawed most of it and cleaned it up with your bit. 
I had this happen on some solid surface tops and stopped using a bearing and went to bushings and straight bits. 
Can you put a new bearing on or is the bit fried?
You might remove the bearing and run that bit with a bushing, just a thought, I hate throwing away a bit.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Yes I had no option but to remove 1.5 inches of material deep while using this straight bit as it's bearing is on the tip and needed to follow my template .
But if I turn the template around and buy the other bit I mentioned , I could take a little out at a time so I believe it will work . Looks like it's back to the store


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Rick
Kind of looks like old-school carpentry, where they used to use fire to drill holes.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

time to retire some of the lazy... just some of it mind ya...
the cut wasn't cleaning out and your bit loaded up with pine sap and you see the results...
either hog out the waste and trim/clean up with the router or get an up spiral and multi-pass in plunge mode...


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Rick, Use a Jig Saw from start to finish.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

RainMan1 said:


> Well I thought I was being a little to optimistic and I was right . Burnt up a brand spanking new Freud bit . The one I used has the bearing at the end .
> This is what's left of it after the smoke show
> 
> 
> ...


why don't you try a spiral bit ? upcut ? instead of a streight bit, i belive the sprial will nove the chips out of the way better, the streight bit can't get rid of the chips as good so they get stuck in the bit and than it get's hot , my 2 cents good luck


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

Your bit might not be as bad as you think. Try some oven cleaner on it to get the tar off.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Fraise said:


> Your bit might not be as bad as you think. Try some oven cleaner on it to get the tar off.


*no* on the oven cleaner....
it's very detrimental to the brazing...

ToolCrib.com's Ultimate Guide to Cleaning Saw Blades and Router Bits |

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthr...e-(Oven-Cleaner)-Problems&p=821475#post821475


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

del schisler said:


> why don't you try a spiral bit ? upcut ? instead of a streight bit, i belive the sprial will nove the chips out of the way better, the streight bit can't get rid of the chips as good so they get stuck in the bit and than it get's hot , my 2 cents good luck


I don't know what a spiral bit is yet lol . It doesn't work with a jig though does it? 
Or do you free hand it and get as close to the edges as possible?


Update: ok I see what a spiral bit is . Have to see what's in town,...not sue if I need the one with a bearing , or does the side of the shaft act as a guide? 

In my defence it was probably over a 100 degrees in my garage which wasn't really helping things . Had to go in the house and get a towel to help keep sweat from dripping on my router causing a short


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

RainMan1 said:


> Yes I had no option but to remove 1.5 inches of material deep while using this straight bit as it's bearing is on the tip and needed to follow my template .
> But if I turn the template around and buy the other bit I mentioned , I could take a little out at a time so I believe it will work . Looks like it's back to the store


Yep, the bit got really hot. The problem with trying to take progressive cuts with a pattern bit instead of a flush trim bit is that the shaft mounted bearing probably won't make contact with your template until about the 3rd cut. As mentioned hog out the waste first. This not only reduces the loading but it allows more air getting to the bit which helps keep it cool.

It's very warm here in the north Okanagan too.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I didn't really think this threw . The guy at Winsor plywood suggested using a guide bushing and a straight bit . Gee you'd think I could have figured that out? 
So back to making a new template tonight . 
Hating this over 30C weather though as I'm working in the garage . Should do it saturday morning if I wasn't in a hurry


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> a guide bushing and a straight bit


That was going to be my suggestion....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> That was going to be my suggestion....


Yes it makes way more sense . I'm blaming this on the heat :shout:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

James that is definitely the ticket . I'm having major issues while using PC guide bushings on my Festool as it got all jammed up yet again when the collet hit the bushing and basically welded itself in . It would work fine as long as you don't have to use much travel , but in this situation I'm plunging to far .
Spent the rest of the evening getting it apart so tomorrow I'll make a larger jig to accommodate my Festool 24mm guide (the smallest I got in there brand) 
Should be a cake walk . The heat is still brutal in my garage lol . Was practically soaked when I got out . How I wish I did this in the morning on the weekend


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Rick set your depth control turret and depth rod so that you can't go down too far. That turret and your depth rod can be an important feature in a lot of plunge routing. For example if you want to make a 3/8 deep groove you can lock the router when the bit is flush on the work and then raise the depth rod and lower it down onto a piece of 3/8 keystock (preferably brass) and lock it and when you plunge it will go down to the desired depth and no more.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Rick set your depth control turret and depth rod so that you can't go down too far. That turret and your depth rod can be an important feature in a lot of plunge routing. For example if you want to make a 3/8 deep groove you can lock the router when the bit is flush on the work and then raise the depth rod and lower it down onto a piece of 3/8 keystock (preferably brass) and lock it and when you plunge it will go down to the desired depth and no more.


Yes good point . I figured that out after of course . But when I looked at the bigger picture , the bit would not give me very much of a depth with the PC guide as it's to tight inside for the collet , where as the Festool one is much more open .
Great point you made though and it would have saved me hours of frustration as this is the second instance . Man I'm a slow learner lol


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> James that is definitely the ticket . I'm having major issues while using PC guide bushings on my Festool as it got all jammed up yet again when the collet hit the bushing and basically welded itself in . It would work fine as long as you don't have to use much travel , but in this situation I'm plunging to far .
> Spent the rest of the evening getting it apart so tomorrow I'll make a larger jig to accommodate my Festool 24mm guide (the smallest I got in there brand)
> Should be a cake walk . The heat is still brutal in my garage lol . Was practically soaked when I got out . How I wish I did this in the morning on the weekend


Rick, that is why some members are so enthusiastic about using a 40mm guide bush ,

The collet will fit through the Guide bush.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

RainMan1 said:


> I don't know what a spiral bit is yet lol . It doesn't work with a jig though does it?
> Or do you free hand it and get as close to the edges as possible?
> 
> 
> ...


the spiral doesn't have a beiring , the bit is set up using a fence but in your case a guide on the router is needed , for get router and get the rotor zip this may work for you ? and again it may be to small for you , if so than back to your plan, jig saw ? you need this rotor zip

Rotozip*at The Home Depot


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

jw2170 said:


> Rick, that is why some members are so enthusiastic about using a 40mm guide bush ,
> 
> The collet will fit through the collet.


Good point! Geez I miss the easiest details I swear . Well I have to maintain my RainMan status somehow lol.

Seriously I always thought bits , but yes of course it would help in my effort collet wise to !! 
Got to make a new template this evening in the 100 degree heat


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok used a 40mm bushing guide and a 1/4" straight bit and we now have a hole within a Rickameter.
Try that with a jigsaw !
Thanks for the suggestions guys


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok used a 40mm bushing guide and a 1/4" straight bit and we now have a hole within a Rickameter.
> Try that with a jigsaw !
> Thanks for the suggestions guys


guess you don't own a Bosch jig saw or have any Progressor blade...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Easy as....*



RainMan1 said:


> Ok used a 40mm bushing guide and a 1/4" straight bit and we now have a hole within a Rickameter.
> Try that with a jigsaw !
> Thanks for the suggestions guys



See.......


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> guess you don't own a Bosch jig saw or have any Progressor blade...


Stick I don't think I could possibly get a hole this accurate with a jigsaw . But I don't doubt you could . 
I'm very happy with the way it went in the end . To think for years I wasn't even aware that routers had guides lol .
Guess that's why I'm here


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Stick I don't think I could possibly get a hole this accurate with a jigsaw . But I don't doubt you could .
> I'm very happy with the way it went in the end . To think for years I wasn't even aware that routers had guides lol .
> Guess that's why I'm here


now what is the title of this thread??


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> now what is the title of this thread??


Right over my head Stick , hence RainMan


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The first (and only) question that comes to mind is, "Why?"
Any cover plate will cover any cut irregularities with room to burn.
The only person that will ever see it is you, Rick.
I'm not criticizing you, I'm just pointing out that you put a huge amount of effort into those holes. Of course the learning experience alone made it worthwhile!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> The first (and only) question that comes to mind is, "Why?"
> Any cover plate will cover any cut irregularities with room to burn.
> The only person that will ever see it is you, Rick.
> I'm not criticizing you, I'm just pointing out that you put a huge amount of effort into those holes. Of course the learning experience alone made it worthwhile!


Actually because these boxes have the screw where the outlet screws down on the inside as opposed to the outside , there is only 2mm of play around the perimeter for the plate . 
Plus I have issues..... DUH


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> The first (and only) question that comes to mind is, "Why?"
> Any cover plate will cover any cut irregularities with room to burn.
> The only person that will ever see it is you, Rick.
> I'm not criticizing you, I'm just pointing out that you put a huge amount of effort into those holes. Of course the learning experience alone made it worthwhile!


Dan I thought I'd take a pic to clarify . As you can see there's not a lot of excess here , maybe an 1/8" . They do make oversized plates , whether they make them in stainless I'm not sure as this one is just for reference . Tell you truth though I prefer making fairly accurate holes with my router for some strange reason , even if it's not necessary . And your right I do have a tendency to overthink things ,and it's costing me time wise


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Great job, even though it was a bit of work, so what. As long as you are happy with it, that is what matters. Plus some good router practice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yes on the over sized SS wall plates....

Jumbo Stainless Steel Wall Plates and Outlet Covers


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> yes on the over sized SS wall plates....
> 
> Jumbo Stainless Steel Wall Plates and Outlet Covers


Thanks Stick good to know . 
In this case they would looked out of place with the others in the gym seeing as there of normal size . My main concern was over time the smaller ones may develop a complex


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

fire65 said:


> Great job, even though it was a bit of work, so what. As long as you are happy with it, that is what matters. Plus some good router practice.


Thanks Fire , as this was only my second attempt at using template guides and I thought the exact same thing ,at the very least I'm going to learn a bit here 

No pun intended lol


----------



## Fraise (May 19, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> *no* on the oven cleaner....
> it's very detrimental to the brazing...
> 
> ToolCrib.com's Ultimate Guide to Cleaning Saw Blades and Router Bits |
> ...


That's great. I especially like the haircut rule!


----------

